# Sàn nhựa Hàn Quốc Aroma C2081



## khosango (14/7/20)

*Sàn nhựa* Hàn Quốc có nhiều vân màu cũ trở thành *sàn nhựa giả gỗ* là hàng thanh lý tồn kho, bán với giá rẻ khuyến mại. *Sàn nhựa* được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại của Hàn Quốc. Với thiết kế vân gỗ, vân thảm và giả đá tự nhiên với nhiều màu sắc. Sàn nhựa dán bằng keo hệ nước rất đơn giản, giá cả lại rẻ hơn nhiều so với ván sàn gỗ công nghiệp nên đã được nhiều nhà thầu lớn cũng như người tiêu dùng lựa chọn.

*Mời quý khách xem qua sản phẩm và giá tại đây:* *sàn nhựa giả gỗ *





*Sàn nhựa giá rẻ nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên chất lượng với đặc tính kỹ thuật sau:*

*Chịu được khí hậu Việt Nam.*
Không bị biến dạng, cong vênh, rạn nứt, không gây tiếng ồn khi đi lại. Không bị nấm mốc, mối mọt.
Không trơn dù có nước, rất an toàn, phù hợp với nhà có trẻ nhỏ. Có chất kháng khuẩn rất tốt
Không bị trầy xước bạc màu. với chất nhựa có khả năng đàn hồi nên không gãy vỡ. Thân thiện với môi trường.
Lắp đặt đơn giản: Dụng cụ chỉ cần dao rọc giấy và tấm nhựa gạt keo.
Sàn nhựa giả gỗ Vinyl giá rẻ nhất, với bề mặt được thiết kế theo vân gỗ tiện dụng, màu sắc phong phú dễ chọn lựa cho ngôi nhà yêu thích của mình hoặc bạn sử dụng cho shop thời trang, nhà hàng, quán ăn....Vừa lịch sự vừa sang trọng theo xu hướng hiện đại trên thế giới, Sàn nhựa vân gỗ pvc với chất lượng bảo hành và độ bền cao, dễ dàng thi công và lắp đặt sàn nhựa giả gỗ mà không ngại có thể thay thế dễ dàng.

*Chuyên cung cấp tất cả các loại:* sàn gỗ ngoài trời, sàn gỗ công nghiệp, sàn gỗ tự nhiên, sàn nhựa, sàn nhựa hèm khóa, giấy dán tường, phụ kiện sàn gỗ.

*Kho Tô Hiến Thành:* 
243/1/33Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, *Quận 10* TP. HCM 
*Hotline:  091 8888 965 (Ms.Uyen)*


----------

